# Chuckar Opener



## 41ducks (Nov 3, 2010)

Headed out for the devil birds on Saturday. Once again I was reminded why we call them that! I was excited to hit this spot with my new O/U that I got this summer. In the past we have found singles and doubles very abundant on this particular mountain. I figured it would be a great chance to drop some birds with the new gun. While getting out of the truck, I could here the little devils chuckin' up on top of the ridge where I wanted to go. Of coarse that got my blood boiling and elevated my already high expectations. To make a long story (and hike) short, I jumped on covey of about 30 birds off of a cliff that was 40 yards below where me and the dog were. Very surprised and taken off guard, I let the first shot fly... I'll admit, I got a little excited and squeezed off a hail marry! The next shot instincts took over and I dropped one. So while I wished I had my semi-auto for the large covey, I wad pleased with the new gun. 

1 chuckar = 5 miles + 1/2 skin off of my shin (from a fall) + 2 shells + 2 blisters

But, 1chuckar = 1 happy Hunter


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

Good job. :O--O: I went out No luck.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh man, thats makin my lips smack in anticipation! Cant wait to get some devil bird on the table!!!!


----------



## Huss (Jan 3, 2011)

I think I' ve seen that rock before? Can't wait to come hunt with ya, hopefully my girls can point us in the right dirrection go get some good shootin in.


----------



## 41ducks (Nov 3, 2010)

Bax: here is a pic of the bird on the table. My new favorite appetizer! Marinated chuckar breast with cream cheese stuffed jalepeno, pepperjack cheese, all wrapped in Bacon... mmmmm, mmmm!
:EAT: 
Not bad with some celery sticks and a dew!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

41ducks said:


> Bax: here is a pic of the bird on the table. My new favorite appetizer! Marinated chuckar breast with cream cheese stuffed jalepeno, pepperjack cheese, all wrapped in Bacon... mmmmm, mmmm!
> :EAT:
> Not bad with some celery sticks and a dew!


Holy crap that looks DELICIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am drooling at the thought of that right now. Now I need to decide where to try and hunt this week and find some birds to make that! What did you marinate it in?


----------



## 41ducks (Nov 3, 2010)

Anything you want really... I usually have some worcestershire sauce and soy sauce hanging around so I use that with some ground pepper... But like I said you could probably soak it in anything you want and it'd be just as good!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That seriously makes my mouth water! Looks like you grill em?

I usually bake mine like Cornish Game Hens. Put some butter on it and a small dash of seasoned salt and call it good. But its a little heavy at times


----------



## 41ducks (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah just grill em, you have to dowse the flames that the Bacon grease makes otherwise you'll char the heck out of them. I'm looking forward to trying new things this year. I'll have to bake em next time and see how they turn out. I figure anytime I can get my wife to eat something I catch/shoot, it is a success!


----------

